# August 16, 17 & 18, 2019: Frontenac Military Vehicle Association



## Retired AF Guy (18 Jul 2019)

If anyone is interested the Frontenac Military Vehicle Association is holding thier annual display at the Odessa, Ontario Fairgrounds.  



> Dates:
> Friday, August 16th, 2019 : Historic Military Vehicles arrive for setup.
> Saturday, August 17th 2019: open to public 09:00 am - 16:00 pm.
> Sunday August 18th, 2019 : open to public 09:00 am - 16:00 pm
> ...



Link


----------

